

Prawn : Fast, Nimble PDF generation in Pure Ruby - sandal
http://prawn.majesticseacreature.com

======
sandal
The initial alpha release (Prawn 0.1.0) from the Ruby Mendicant project
[<http://rubymendicant.wikidot.com>]. This library is the first (and only)
pure Ruby PDF library to support UTF-8 text and runs on both Ruby 1.8 and 1.9

------
wavesplash
Brilliant, thanks. Prawnto rocks as well, y'all might make the links to both
projects bigger.

